# fungal dermatitis



## ggparker14 (Dec 3, 2013)

Can I please get any help with the correct dx code for fungal dermatitis?

Thank you.


----------



## VickiS (Dec 3, 2013)

ICD-9 code would be 111.9.


----------



## kumeena (Dec 3, 2013)

Try under 111 catagory.

I hope this will help you.


----------

